# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Two-Up assembly help?

## Apollo

I've heard people are having problems frying their printboard. I have the red board and Im not sure if i should use the 220v or 110v setting on the PSU. Can anyone help me? Also does it not matter which slot the wires go in for the heated bed, the fan, and both the thermistors?

Thanks for any help!

----------


## BruceLawton

Did you figure this out yet? California would be 110V. The board is labelled; the bed heater is the connector farthest from the power input corner. The thermistor connectors are also labelled.

----------


## Apollo

Yes, I already got it! Thanks for the reply though!

----------

